# Getting started in Yakking



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

What type of kayak would be a good starter for fishing the bay and ocean? SOT? Brands? Approximate prices? Books or website help?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Sandcrab!! Long time no see... I wonder how Husky is doing. Have you heard from him? 

I'm glad you are asking about yaking. I'm going out this Friday morning on my first bay trip(SPSP). Very excited.  Pray that I won't die...  

You probaly will want to look at SOT (Sit On Top) kayaks, which is more condusive to rigging for fishing and re-entry if you take a plunge. One site that has been helpful is www.kayakfishingstuff.com. Go to their site and click on their forum, there are alot of information. Also take a look at their Photo gallery and rigged yaks.... very nice...

FishingRod is selling his yak and its ready to fish. That boat can handle the bay and fresh since it has a rudder. Take a look at his post for Prowler15. 

But i'm sure you want to rig your yak yourself. I'm installing a rod holder and fishfinder today. I'll put up a post with pics in next couple days.

Note: actually just do a search on google for 'kayak fishing'... its like the whole another world...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Yak*

Hi SandCrab, definately, definately check out the kayak that "fishingrod" is selling. Its alot of Kayak for the money.

He got pictures of it in this Kayak forum, just scroll back. Its a sweet boat.


----------

